# Easter Egg Hunt



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am curious as to how you guys feel about the EE Hunt after reading through the thread. Would love to hear your thoughts and why you feel the way you do.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Now I can say it was fun but looking back...it was maddening! Actually, I when I pmd Harvey I mentioned that I didn't have the greatest childhood and had never hunted for Easter eggs. This was my first and I really had a great time searching for them. *


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I liked the Easter Egg hunt, I think it would have been less frustrating if right off the bat we were told that eggs could be hiding in older posts (initially I only looked at posts after April 1) and that there was a 1 egg per board limit.  

Lara Amber


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I found it frustrating even though I was searching back well into March, I only found three eggs before quitting. Not that I think it shouldn't be done again, because many enjoyed it and had a good time, just that it isn't for me. Next time I'll know not to try. One should aware of their limitations, don't you think?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I found it incredibly frustrating, but I think that is just me.  I hate to lose but I love a challenge.  5 days of searching tipped my "challenge" factor way too far into the "hate to lose" category.  Truth be told, I never would have found the final 3 without an excellent clue from a friend in a PM.  I thank them because they saved my sanity.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Fun AND frustrating - I'm not done yet and at this point I suspect I might as well throw in the towel - 4 & 5 are most likely buried even deeper and even the clue this morning didn't help - nothing that I thought made sense took me to a board where I hadn't already found an egg.    

What was even more maddening was I found my first egg before I knew what it was - hadn't read about the hunt & just though "What they hey..."  Had to go back to find it once I read about the hunt.  I've attacked it every way I know how, and still no joy on those last two.  But it was interesting & I did go to areas of the boards I've never been to before.  Great job, cute eggs & titles!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I found it to be great fun.  I did have some difficulty finding a couple of the eggs but for some reason when I started I not only wrote down the code word but also the thread I found it in.  I also didn't think that there would be multiple eggs in a particular board but did spend time looking at multiple threads just to make sure.  I think that anyone still looking should remember when the original announcement for the egg hunt was posted, the eggs themselves are very obvious.  I think that this could be a fun way for the forum to keep everyone reading some of the earlier threads perhaps in a scavenger hunt with clues for each item.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a lot of fun looking for them.  I went onto boards and read posts that I had either forgotten about or never read.  I found a post that was addressing me personally that I had never read before.  It was before I knew how to fully explore the Boards.  I finally ended up using an unconventional way to find them all, but it worked for me.
Thanks Harvey and mods for keeping the Boards interesting and interactive.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I loved it!!!  Lots of fun


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

It was fun......though some were a bit frustrating toward the end........I felt the eggs should have been within the first page of a thread....would have made it easier. Pg. 16 on one was waaaayyy too far back.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If it had been easy what we would have had to talk about for the last 3 days?  LOL.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> It was fun......though some were a bit frustrating toward the end........I felt the eggs should have been within the first page of a thread....would have made it easier. Pg. 16 on one was waaaayyy too far back.


Yes, #2 was hard to find. I did like it though.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Geez!  #2 was the first one I found...


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I found it frustrating...if I had the first clue before I found them it would have helped a lot.  I found them all before the clues and it took me all day of doing nothing else to find them.  Drove me crazy because I can't give up!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I finally found all of them, but only after the clue that there was only one in each board. It was frustrating and fun.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone else get the feeling that we're a bit obsessive?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

drenee said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling that we're a bit obsessive?


Yes, has anyone noticed how quiet the accessories board has been this week? That's because something else has been occupying our compulsion!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Yes, has anyone noticed how quiet the accessories board has been this week? That's because something else has been occupying our compulsion!


Maybe we saved some money the last few days. Off to buy books with the savings.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Geez! #2 was the first one I found...


I'm jealous...lol!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Obsessive?  I figured that out after the first 5 minutes of lurking so many months ago.  I think that's one of the reasons I fit in so well here  .

I thought the hunt was fun; I love a challenge.  Actually I thought it was pretty easy.  I had a plan of attack and was lucky that it seemed to work for me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Our ultimate goal was to save you guys money so our plan worked!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Obsessive,fun and a little frustrating on #10 for me. I had a mom that hid chocolate eggs where not all were found by the three of us for weeks so maybe I was more prepared.  this one only took 2 days. 
Sylvia


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Obsessive.....addicted..........possessed..........a rose by any other name would smell as sweet.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought it was a lot of fun in the beginning.  By the time I got down to finding my final 2, I was really frustrated.  I'm one of those people that hates to leave something unfinished.  I would try to take a break but kept coming back to get it done.  It was still more fun than not.  The eggs were beautiful!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

It was frustrating to spend so many hours (it took me about 9 hrs) searching for the eggs. However, that also was the fun of it. I was determined to find all of them. After all, who doesn't want to win something? I think it's great to have contests on this board. It' s fun to read of others frustrations searching for them after I found them.
Kdawna


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

I found it to be too time consuming. I only found five after about 4 hours of looking so I gave up.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

It was fun in the beginning, then turned into an obsession, they quite depressing because I still can't find eggs 2 and 6. I have given up because I thought I searched everything, but apparently not, and I cannot go thru them all again...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I started to answer the poll and then didn't because I wanted to answer both fun and frustrating!  I found them all in the first two days, but it took hours and hours and I wasn't reading posts or participating in threads, just starting at the top of each forum scrolling, hit next, scrolling, hit next, scrolling.......but, as others have said, I am obsessive and once started, I HAD to find them all.  The clue about one to a board would have saved me time if I had seen it before I was done!

Question, I see several people asking for help in a pm to find still missing eggs, are we cheating if we give pm help or clues - I would love to help, but don't want to get in trouble!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

sebat said:


> I thought it was a lot of fun in the beginning. By the time I got down to finding my final 2, I was really frustrated. I'm one of those people that hates to leave something unfinished. I would try to take a break but kept coming back to get it done. It was still more fun than not. The eggs were beautiful!


My thoughts exactly. I loved looking for them and in the beginning it was fun, but the longer it took to find them, the more frustrated I got. At one point I decided I was done, but it was driving me crazy to not have them all so I kept going.

I also felt that even though we had several days to find them, I needed to find them as soon as possible so they wouldn't be buried even further with new posts being made every day.

I didn't vote because I thought it was fun and frustrating.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> My thoughts exactly. I loved looking for them and in the beginning it was fun, but the longer it took to find them, the more frustrated I got. At one point I decided I was done, but it was driving me crazy to not have them all so I kept going.
> 
> I also felt that even though we had several days to find them, I needed to find them as soon as possible so they wouldn't be buried even further with new posts being made every day.
> 
> I didn't vote because I thought it was fun and frustrating.


ITA - I *finally* found the last two this morning - I've been semi-immobilized with a sprained ankle anyway, but I still feel like *FINALLY* I can get on with other things. There was no way I could leave it with two missing. Fun AND frustrating would've been my vote as well.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've noticed several fun and frustrating comments so the poll has been edited to capture this.   I hope those of you that didn't vote will come back and vote.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've noticed several fun and frustrating so the poll has been edited to capture this.  I hope those of you that didn't vote will come back and vote.


*Ok, I changed my vote to "fun and frustrating" because as frustrated as I was, each new egg find fired me up until I got frustrated again  It was a vicious cycle...lol.*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've noticed several fun and frustrating comments so the poll has been edited to capture this.  I hope those of you that didn't vote will come back and vote.


Just changed my vote. 
Oh, and I saw George Strait on TV last night - he's still one fine-looking man!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I voted fun and frustrating.
But that should not imply that I would have it be different.
I just have to be honest about the frustrating part.
But it is FUN.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

OK.......with a few days past final egg find, I changed my vote from frustrating to fun and frustrating.  It's been fun  watching other people having a hard time finding the eggs.  Misery loves company!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I loved it, I felt really bad for those who couldn't find all of them right away.  I couldn't imagine searching for 6 hours or more!!!  Yikes.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I voted fun and frustrating.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Just changed my vote.
> Oh, and I saw George Strait on TV last night - he's still one fine-looking man!


Yes he is!! I saw him too.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Yes he is!! I saw him too.


His voice is so smooth. Oh my. He could sing the phone book and I'd listen.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Yes he is!! I saw him too.


My wife saw him last night as well and has been to his last two concerts here. She agrees that his jeans fit him well.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

fun and only frustrating until I found the first egg - then I finally had a better idea of what to look for!  Before that, every avatar, smiley, and moving signature was thoroughly analyzed for "egg" like features.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> fun and only frustrating until I found the first egg - then I finally had a better idea of what to look for! Before that, every avatar, smiley, and moving signature was thoroughly analyzed for "egg" like features.


OMG. I did the same thing. Once I figured out they are very large and hard to miss things went a lot smoother.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I gave up after DAYS of looking and finding only two the first day. I spent 8 hours yesterday alone, that does not count the previous days hours I spent. Someone gave me a hint and I was feeling guilty, so went back and finally found the rest. I was very methodical at the beginning, each thread, each board (all threads in a board), I was getting grumpy and my DH does not deserve that. I think Harvey was sadistical, didn't want us posting, or reading our kindles. It was fun but not sure I could go through that again


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

While it may be somewhat frustrating, I bet it increased the page views.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

One good thing about this egg hunt, it did increase my total time on the Kindleboards by almost a day...Holy Schnikies!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I wasted an entire night searching at the beginning, because I tend to use the "Show unread posts since last visit" option.  I was assuming that the eggs would show up as new posts.

The next evening, I realized the error of my ways. I was SOOO excited when I found my first egg.  Started having success & then hit a brick wall.  I have two to go.

But I am back after two days away, determined to see this through to the end.  And realizing that it will be even more challenging now, because the threads they are in can be anywhere.  The good news is that I can skip eight boards.

Funny thing is, I don't have good luck at winning contests.  But I still like to try.

And when I have found the last two, then I can go back to catching up on actually reading the boards (and my Kindle).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

lynninva said:


> I wasted an entire night searching at the beginning, because I tend to use the "Show unread posts since last visit" option. I was assuming that the eggs would show up as new posts.
> 
> The next evening, I realized the error of my ways. I was SOOO excited when I found my first egg. Started having success & then hit a brick wall. I have two to go.
> 
> ...


Which 2 are you missing? We're trying to decide which egg to give hints for next.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Glad to see the new option. I also changed my vote to fun and frustrating. Once I saw the hint about only one egg in a post, I start finding them. I think the hardest part was on my poor hand. The carpal tunnel was really flaring up after spending so much time hunting.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

A challenging contest is fun.  But you went overboard.  Drove me nuts.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Fun and frustrating....still missing #7, but haven't looked for it for days because I found I was just skimming old posts and not reading anything new


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

7 is a tough one as it is on a fast moving board. There is a new hint up for it in the Easter Egg hunt thread.

*Here is the hint: *

*To get Egg 7 in your sights
Give this board my best regards;
It smells of leather, lamps, and lights,
and overheated credit cards.

With two days until our contest's final
Find a thread to skin yourself in vinyl.
But beware the pressures of your peers
with Kindles dressed in bright veneers!*


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

That hint helped me find #7 last night.  I knew it had to be in the accessory board.  But it seemed like I kept going back through the same threads over & over again.  Maybe because there are a number of similar, but slightly different, threads there.

I think this contest did a good job of encouraging exploration of the various boards.  But it was nice to be finished last night.  I'm still catching up on reading the topics that I missed out on while I was egg-hunting.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I guess I was just not good and finding the eggs. The only one I found was because someone posted they found it.
I stopped trying to find them after a couple days. But it seemed most of the people enjoyed it, just wasn't my thing.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

didn't participate, but school work didn't allow it. Wish I could have!


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

didn't find one darn egg!!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Missed the poll, but it was a little frustrating for me because I definitely don't have the kind of patience required for it. I only found four eggs (ok, really three, since I found the same one twice! lol!) and gave up after that.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I missed out on all the fun and have only come across one of them so far while reading through the hundreds of posts I missed. Wish I could have been here for it!


----------

